# Webcam not working in FreeBSD 11



## poncho (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello everybody, I have a problem. My webcam is not working in FreeBSD 11 (no user no root), but in FreeBSD 10 work normally (only in user), I do this and working in 10

add line in /etc/rc.conf

```
webcamd_enable="YES"
```

Add line in /boot/loader.conf

```
cuse4bsd_load="YES"
pwc_load="YES"
```
and reboot

work in "cheese" (FreeBSD 10)

I wait help, and thanks.


Sorry for my bad English


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 29, 2016)

poncho said:


> cuse4bsd_load="YES"


Should be cuse_load="YES" on FreeBSD 11. It's part of the base system now.


----------



## poncho (Sep 29, 2016)

It's working!!! Thank you very much, tobik!!


----------

